# Aide achat iPad Air ou Pro ?



## Alex1702 (25 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Je souhaite acheter un iPad qui viendrait compléter mon MacBook Pro 2018 et me servirait à prendre des notes avec le Pencil, ainsi qu'à évidemment l'utiliser comme divertissement. 
Le problème est que je ne sais absolument pas vers quoi me tourner... Le nouvel iPad Pro 2018 me tente vraiment étant donné son écran et sa puissance, mais je me dis que je ne pourrais pas l'utiliser dans son plein potentiel. J'hésite donc entre le Pro 2017 et l'Air 2019 que j'ai trouvés au même prix. 
Pourriez vous me dire vers quoi devrais-je me tourner ?
Alexandre.


----------



## ibabar (26 Juin 2019)

https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2019/03/ipad-air-2019-vs-ipad-pro-105-le-match-des-caracteristiques-107202


----------



## Alex1702 (27 Juin 2019)

Merci pour l'article. 
Mon problème est vraiment de prendre la décision entre l'ipad Pro 2018 et le 2017...
Avec IOS 13 je me dis que quitte à prendre le Pencil plus tard autant prendre le 2018 qui sera à peine plus cher que le 2017. 
Est-ce un bon choix ?


----------



## ibabar (28 Juin 2019)

Alex1702 a dit:


> Mon problème est vraiment de prendre la décision entre l'ipad Pro 2018 et le 2017...


Dans ton post initial tu parlais d’hésitation entre Air 2019 et Pro 2017...!?

Pour ma part j’ai acheté un Pro 2018 et j’en suis ravi: iOS13 va combler pile les petits désagréments que j’avais (gestionnaire de téléchargements Safari, clavier glissant et surtout qu’on peut réduire pour qu’il ne prenne plus 40% de l'écran en mode paysage, et Safari par défaut en version pour ordinateur).
Autant je ne suis pas fan de FaceID sur iPhone, autant c’est une évidence sur iPad, et ces contours fins renvoient les modèles avec bouton Home au siècle dernier, sans parler du double tap sur le Pencil 2, ou du port USB-C.
Bref, je ne comprends pas qu’on se pose la question: soit tu veux du prix et tu prends un iPad 6 qui est un super produit, soit tu veux un beau et bon produit et le Pro 2018 s’impose.


----------



## Alex1702 (28 Juin 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Dans ton post initial tu parlais d’hésitation entre Air 2019 et Pro 2017...!?
> 
> Pour ma part j’ai acheté un Pro 2018 et j’en suis ravi: iOS13 va combler pile les petits désagréments que j’avais (gestionnaire de téléchargements Safari, clavier glissant et surtout qu’on peut réduire pour qu’il ne prenne plus 40% de l'écran en mode paysage, et Safari par défaut en version pour ordinateur).
> Autant je ne suis pas fan de FaceID sur iPhone, autant c’est une évidence sur iPad, et ces contours fins renvoient les modèles avec bouton Home au siècle dernier, sans parler du double tap sur le Pencil 2, ou du port USB-C.
> Bref, je ne comprends pas qu’on se pose la question: soit tu veux du prix et tu prends un iPad 6 qui est un super produit, soit tu veux un beau et bon produit et le Pro 2018 s’impose.




Oui excuse moi je n'ai pas été précis : après avoir lu l'article mon problème est de choisir entre le pro 2018 et le 2017. 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, je vais prendre l'Ipad pro 2018 ! 
Bonne journée, Alexandre.


----------

